# changer email apple id



## eckri (17 Novembre 2020)

actuellement j'ai un Apple ID du genre machintruc@gmail.com  mais je voudrais le changer pour machintruc@icloud.com (qui existe deja mais pas comme identifiant)

est ce facile et quel sont les erreurs a eviter ?

merci


----------



## Dead head (17 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour.

J'ai fait ce changement récemment, sans rencontrer de difficulté.


----------



## eckri (17 Novembre 2020)

Dead head a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> J'ai fait ce changement récemment, sans rencontrer de difficulté.


et donc pas deconnecte de partout ?
Message , et tous les services que j'oublie ?

merci


----------



## Dead head (17 Novembre 2020)

Aucune déconnexion. Mais ce n'est que mon expérience.


----------

